# htaccess



## synomus (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo!


Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die htaccess-Datei aussehen soll, wenn 
ich Verzeichnislisting aktivieren will?

Dass der Befehl FancyIndexing On dazu gehört weiß ich, allerdings 
habe ich es wahrscheinlich falsch eingebunden?

Weiß jemand, wie die Datei genau gestaltet werden muss?


Gruß
Simon


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Februar 2004)

Zuerst musst Du in der httpd.conf das "Overriding" der Einstellungen per .htaccess erlauben.



Aber schau mal hier:
http://www.clockwatchers.com/htaccess_dir.html


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Februar 2004)

AlloOverride Options


und in der .htaccess dann
Options Indexes


----------

